# Here is my small Area i made this weekend



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

I am new to the Goat world! I have 2 Saanen dairy goats 10 weeks old


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Gorgeous. That's some lucky goaties! That's a really nice goat area!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, what a great goat pen! I'm sure they will be very happy with you. Do they have names? They are so cute!


----------



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

The Kids gave the name Lilly and Lance!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOVE IT !! What lucky goats 
Gorgeous property , any goat would be very lucky indeed to live there


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just noticed the toy table ( I think ) outside in their play area .
From the picture it looks close enough IMO to their shelter that they could possibly jump up on the roof and over the other side !

Dont put anything past a goat , lol . When they get bigger , they will undoubtly look for new things to do and just might give that roof a try 

Just thought I should say something .


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Are they male and female? If so you may want to separate them. Does should not (but unfortunately can be) bred until they weigh at least 70 pounds, (around 7 to 9 months). Just thought I 'd mention it in case.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

You made that in a weekend, house and all? WOW! That's fantastic. 

Erik


----------



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Are they male and female? If so you may want to separate them. Does should not (but unfortunately can be) bred until they weigh at least 70 pounds, (around 7 to 9 months). Just thought I 'd mention it in case.


They are make and female! But again I am new to all this, should they be seperate now? Or when should I keep them apart? And how long can I keep them together! Thanks for the info!


----------



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I just noticed the toy table ( I think ) outside in their play area .
> From the picture it looks close enough IMO to their shelter that they could possibly jump up on the roof and over the other side !
> 
> Dont put anything past a goat , lol . When they get bigger , they will undoubtly look for new things to do and just might give that roof a try
> ...


Yes, it's a at table we have in there and yes it's coming out! I am going to build something for them to climb on in the middle of the Lot. Thanks for the help because I need all I can get!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, about them being male and female- A buckling can breed as young as 3 months old or younger, it depends on the one, though many are sexually mature younger than that. And, like I said earlier, breed the doe by weight, not age. Most people strongly recommend separating them by two months.
The people you bought them from should have told you this when you got them. Do they breed goats professionally? 
If still want to keep him for breeding, you will need another pen for him, even once she is old enough to be bred, or she will have back to back breedings and it's better for their health to have a break in between.Or if you just want a companion for your doe, you could have him fixed, thereby making him a "wether".
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Well, about them being male and female- A buckling can breed as young as 3 months old or younger, it depends on the one, though many are sexually mature younger than that. And, like I said earlier, breed the doe by weight, not age. Most people strongly recommend separating them by two months.
> The people you bought them from should have told you this when you got them. Do they breed goats professionally?
> If still want to keep him for breeding, you will need another pen for him, even once she is old enough to be bred, or she will have back to back breedings and it's better for their health to have a break in between.Or if you just want a companion for your doe, you could have him fixed, thereby making him a "wether".
> I hope this is helpful.


Thanks for all this information and I am not planning on breeding no time soon or may not at all. I may get him fixed and they can stay together and if I want to breed her later on use another male! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is a great area! Also, I would wether the boy because then they can be best friends together


----------



## CranfordsCoop (May 19, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> That is a great area! Also, I would wether the boy because then they can be best friends together


That is exactly what I'm going to do thanks have a great day!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Glad to help!


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

lovely pen! Nice job


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

excellent job! ((That bird feeder is gonna drive them crazy as soon as they realize what it is!..lol))


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Great pen! This is exactly what I am wanting to build. Would you mind messaging me the specifics of it? I already have a shelter in the area I plan to put mine but what kind I wire did you use? How big is it? And if you don't mind me asking roughly how much did jut the pen part cost? I would appreciate it tremendously!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! lucky goaties!!!!


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

How cute I love your setup!!


----------

